# You know you're a hobbyist when...



## EulersK (Aug 12, 2016)

I think it's time for a fun, silly thread. Don't you? 

The concept is simple. Surely you've all had that moment when the reality hits you - you're in kind of a strange hobby. Whether you're talking to someone, buying your third set of shelves, or contemplating starting a roach colony. Share that on here, kind of like a "here's your sign" moment. 

To me, you know you're a hobbyist when you have to use the word "about" when people ask how many spiders you have. 

"How many do I have? Oh jeez... about fifty, not including slings. Wait, where are you going?"

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Funny 17


----------



## Steelo Johnson (Aug 12, 2016)

Hobbyist when you shop for containers to put tarantulas in and have more in your t room than the kitchen.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6 | Funny 4


----------



## Kymura (Aug 12, 2016)

You know your a hobbyist when you lose sleep because one is molting or doesn't look 'quite' right.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5 | Love 2


----------



## BobBarley (Aug 12, 2016)

when I can hardly have a conversation with someone, without talking about my t's/beetles/millipedes/scorps, etc. etc.

Oh yeah, and when I name myself "spider_nerd" on Instagram.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Steelo Johnson (Aug 12, 2016)

When you always check to make sure cleaning products and fragrances are tarantula friendly.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Steelo Johnson (Aug 12, 2016)

Your house temp is dictated by what your tarantulas find comfortable.

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 5 | Funny 4 | Love 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Aug 12, 2016)

You know you are a hobbyist when every container is scoped out for suitable use as an enclosure, hide, catch cup....etc. Even the "LAYS" Potato chip container 
Eventually settling for more consistent and stack-able enclosures.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 7


----------



## Steelo Johnson (Aug 12, 2016)

When the word "pokie" makes you think of tarantulas, not jail.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## magicmed (Aug 12, 2016)

when you're worried if the roaches and crickets are eating right

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Funny 5


----------



## KezyGLA (Aug 12, 2016)

You know you're a hobbyist when you need to re-mortgage your home.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 8 | Love 1


----------



## viper69 (Aug 12, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Don't you?


No, if you want jokes watch TV

Reactions: Lollipop 8


----------



## Spidermolt (Aug 12, 2016)

I literally go through everything that's replied so far! XP. Anyways mine is probably when I'm paranoid enough at work to not touch pesticides in fear of residue still on my hands after bathing and washing my hands 50+ times before walking into my T room.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## EulersK (Aug 12, 2016)

viper69 said:


> No, if you want jokes watch TV


Can someone give him a lollipop? I'm fresh out.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Lollipop 2


----------



## EulersK (Aug 12, 2016)

You know you're in the hobby when you physically shudder hearing someone refer to venomous animals as poisonous.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 22 | Funny 3 | Award 1


----------



## BobBarley (Aug 12, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Can someone give him a lollipop? I'm fresh out.


I got you.


EulersK said:


> You know you're in the hobby when you physically shudder hearing someone refer to venomous animals as poisonous.


I was getting mad at our science textbook last year because it stated that spiders are poisonous...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## EulersK (Aug 12, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> I was getting mad at our science textbook last year because it stated that spiders are poisonous...


I would absolutely write a letter to the publisher. No joke. There's a reason that there are 10+ editions to the same textbook - catching mistakes like that.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BobBarley (Aug 12, 2016)

EulersK said:


> I would absolutely write a letter to the publisher. No joke. There's a reason that there are 10+ editions to the same textbook - catching mistakes like that.


Well that textbook was outdated by about a decade so I'm pretty sure they've already made a new one, but our school doesn't have much money.


----------



## Steelo Johnson (Aug 12, 2016)

When you request a day off or to go to work late because new tarantulas are on the way.

Not joking.

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 3 | Funny 10 | Love 6


----------



## MoonWeaver (Aug 12, 2016)

When you take a shower after coming home from your mother-in-law's because her dog was treated with flea meds the day before you went over to her house.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Arcana (Aug 13, 2016)

You know you're a hobbyist when you spend all your extra money on T supplies... And your friends started to call you a spiderwoman

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## mistertim (Aug 13, 2016)

When you know who EulersK is without having to google it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 7 | Award 4


----------



## Alana (Aug 13, 2016)

When your husband tells you to buy something nice for yourself, but doesn't specify what, so you treat yourself to some nice new Ts.

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 7 | Love 2


----------



## Haksilence (Aug 13, 2016)

You know you're a hobbiest when you think of excuses to call out of work weeks in advance to receive an overnight shipment

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## EulersK (Aug 13, 2016)

Steelo01210 said:


> When you request a day off or to go to work late because new tarantulas are on the way.
> 
> Not joking.
> 
> ...





Haksilence said:


> You know you're a hobbiest when you think of excuses to call out of work weeks in advance to receive an overnight shipment


Man, you all would love to work under me. I have no problems giving days off for that! One of my employees breeds snakes on the side, and he pulls this all the time. No skin off my nose - just don't call in sick, be honest!

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## Najakeeper (Aug 13, 2016)

You know you are a hobbyist when you accept getting bitten my mosquitos and convince your significant other to accept it instead of using any kind of chemical defense.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ceymann (Aug 13, 2016)

When you start watching tarantula feeding videos and arachnotours more than television itself.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## TarantulasWorld (Aug 13, 2016)

You know you're a hobbyist when you start learning the prononciation of latin words

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Award 1


----------



## mistertim (Aug 13, 2016)

When there's only one interpretation of the words "the hobby"

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MoonWeaver (Aug 13, 2016)

TarantulasWorld said:


> You know you're a hobbyist when you start learning the prononciation of latin words


...and making sure that your kids know the Latin names of the tarantulas they keep.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## magicmed (Aug 13, 2016)

When the most informative and helpful usernames on this forum are at the tip of your fingers waiting to @ then to a thread to help a new hobbiest with an experienced second opinion!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## mistertim (Aug 13, 2016)

When you've been in a debate with Poec54

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 14


----------



## saturnthegrey (Aug 13, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> You know you're a hobbyist when you need to re-mortgage your home.


This is what being a real hobbyist is all about.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## saturnthegrey (Aug 13, 2016)

When you keep track of how much money your significant other has spent on things throughout the year so you can guilt trip them into letting you go crazy at the next expo

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## EulersK (Aug 13, 2016)

saturnthegrey said:


> When you keep track of how much money your significant other has spent on things throughout the year so you can guilt trip them into letting you go crazy at the next expo


When you're happy that you no longer need to run things by your significant other because your significant other is no longer significant

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 6 | Winner 1


----------



## saturnthegrey (Aug 13, 2016)

@EulersK "I'm not lonely.... With all these T's here... Keeping me company... Well... Now im kinda feeling lonely... Maybe I'll just buy more since no one can tell me what to do..." Haha hilarious

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Shawnee (Aug 13, 2016)

When most of the photos on your phone are of your inverts..

Reactions: Agree 10 | Funny 2 | Award 1


----------



## ratluvr76 (Aug 13, 2016)

when the only things you want for your birthday/Christmas/anniversary/other gift receiving occasions are spiders, enclosures, accessories for your enclosures etc etc. Or art.... Spider art.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## MoonWeaver (Aug 13, 2016)

ratluvr76 said:


> when the only things you want for your birthday/Christmas/anniversary/other gift receiving occasions are spiders, enclosures, accessories for your enclosures etc etc. Or art.... Spider art.


I can't like this enough...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Aug 13, 2016)

You know you're a hobbyist when :

Someone at work tells you a "my kid did such a cute thing the other day" story and you respond with
a "well let me tell you about the cute thing my tarantula did the other day" story . And to make
it worse you have pictures go along with your story .​

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Aug 13, 2016)

mistertim said:


> When you've been in a debate with Poec54


Winning a debate with @Poec54 is easy , just end every post with  . . . . _And yes I have read the bite reports !_

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## billrogers (Aug 13, 2016)

You know your a hobbyist when you use an invert form more than Facebook.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 8


----------



## ratluvr76 (Aug 13, 2016)

when you literally can't give the common name for most species of T, just because you don't remember it. Yet true Latin species names are peppered throughout the conversation.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 9 | Award 1


----------



## BobBarley (Aug 14, 2016)

when you're on a forum called "Arachnoboards" and replying to a thread called "You know you're a hobbyist when..."

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 7 | Award 1


----------



## Steelo Johnson (Aug 14, 2016)

TarantulasWorld said:


> You know you're a hobbyist when you start learning the prononciation of latin words


I started learning the binomial from the start. Latin name, no problem. Tell me the common and I'm clueless, unless I can see a picture of the tarantula.


----------



## Garth Vader (Aug 14, 2016)

When you feel like a kid on Christmas morning while you're waiting for your Fedex package of Ts to arrive! So exciting!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8


----------



## magicmed (Aug 14, 2016)

spidertherapy78 said:


> When you feel like a kid on Christmas morning while you're waiting for your Fedex package of Ts to arrive! So exciting!


So true! And my mailman is soooo slow, I have to wait until around 3 pm for mail delivery when it's the normal guy, the substitute mail men get it here by noon, I don't get it lol.


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Aug 14, 2016)

When driving by yard sales, the decision to stop is made because they look like they might have plastic containers that would be easy to drill.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Otis Driftwood (Aug 14, 2016)

When the highlight of the week was a sale on Moss at the local hardware store. $2.50 for 4 quarts!!! I have so much Moss now...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Staehilomyces (Aug 14, 2016)

When you're playing Pokemon Go: Arachnoboards style - instead of a phone you've got a UV light, and instead of Pokemon you've got scorpions.

Reactions: Like 7 | Award 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (Aug 14, 2016)

AND...

You know you are a hobbyist when you have this stuck to your door.

Reactions: Funny 8 | Love 3


----------



## louise f (Aug 14, 2016)

Well let me tell you this dear friends !! You know because when you speak latin names all the time, all friends and family members go  What was just that you said ?? Ohh nothing, that`s just my spiders names. Oh didn`t you know that. Oh I`m sorry..

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## hennibbale (Aug 14, 2016)

ratluvr76 said:


> when the only things you want for your birthday/Christmas/anniversary/other gift receiving occasions are spiders, enclosures, accessories for your enclosures etc etc. Or art.... Spider art.


Money. For spiders.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## trinette (Aug 14, 2016)

When the movie you'very been watching for the last hour gets to the climax and you're still checking new posts on here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Sarkhan42 (Aug 14, 2016)

You know you're a hobbyist when friends and relatives, as well as friends of said people, are constantly sending you pictures of the spiders and other inverts they find, both for ID and just because they thought you'd appreciate it

Reactions: Agree 7 | Award 2


----------



## Staehilomyces (Aug 15, 2016)

You know you're a hobbyist when a friend of yours does this Photoshop of you (btw, I'm not normally that ugly, I just happen to pull some pretty grotesque faces when tickled).

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## Otis Driftwood (Aug 15, 2016)

When she says it's me or the T's and you blankly stare at her as if that was an actual statement

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Octagon (Aug 15, 2016)

When all your computer, banking, etc passwords are the names of your tarantulas.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Award 1


----------



## Octagon (Aug 15, 2016)

When you start conversations with strangers about tarantulas.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## gypsy cola (Aug 15, 2016)

any container that is clearish and boxish immediately is put up to consideration. I do not see storage bins, I do not see sweater boxes, I do not see office supplies... I see home.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 9 | Award 1


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Aug 15, 2016)

You watch _Eight Legged Freaks_ or _Arachnophobia_ and cry at the end because all the spiders are killed .

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Love 2


----------



## mistertim (Aug 15, 2016)

When you get an extra four legs surgically attached to your body.







...guys? guys??

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Kymura (Aug 15, 2016)

mistertim said:


> When you get an extra four legs surgically attached to your body.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## louise f (Aug 15, 2016)

mistertim said:


> When you get an extra four legs surgically attached to your body.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you watch too much of human centipede..

Reactions: Funny 3 | Award 1 | Lollipop 2


----------



## Trenor (Aug 15, 2016)

BorisTheSpider said:


> You watch _Eight Legged Freaks_ or _Arachnophobia_ and cry at the end because all the spiders are killed .


I am not even going to lie. I love both of those movies and giggle as I watch them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Aug 15, 2016)

mistertim said:


> When you get an extra four legs surgically attached to your body.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Photos please!  I've been considering this myself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## mistertim (Aug 15, 2016)

JumpingSpiderLady said:


> Photos please!  I've been considering this myself.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## scott308 (Aug 15, 2016)

When your locker at work is the only one sporting  stickers of spiders.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spidermolt (Aug 16, 2016)

when the only packages you get through the mail are Ts

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Award 1


----------



## Spidermolt (Aug 16, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> when you're on a forum called "Arachnoboards" and replying to a thread called "You know you're a hobbyist when..."


I think its just when you're on a forum called Arachnoboards period!

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## Spidermolt (Aug 16, 2016)

When you go to either a zoo or pet store and you just want to see the Ts and nothing else.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## EulersK (Aug 16, 2016)

When you own a Spiderman hoodie that zips all the way up and becomes a mask.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## louise f (Aug 16, 2016)

EulersK said:


> When you own a Spiderman hoodie that zips all the way up and becomes a mask.


Zip it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## magicmed (Aug 16, 2016)

When the mailman asks "what kind of animal is it this time?"

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 9


----------



## Vanessa (Aug 16, 2016)

When the most exciting thing you did all week was bring a moult into work and explain all the tarantula parts to your co-workers.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Love 1


----------



## EulersK (Aug 16, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> When the most exciting thing you did all week was bring a moult into work and explain all the tarantula parts to your co-workers.


When your coworkers are sick of you shipping roaches and spiders at the UPS station in the store. Now every time they see a roach, they think it's mine  I wish my coworkers had the same enthusiasm yours do.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Vanessa (Aug 16, 2016)

EulersK said:


> When your coworkers are sick of you shipping roaches and spiders at the UPS station in the store. Now every time they see a roach, they think it's mine  I wish my coworkers had the same enthusiasm yours do.


The most important thing is that they don't kill spiders anymore. They just call me to come and remove them from their office.  The best thing I can hope for is the inevitable comment 'You would be so proud of me'... because I know it will finish with a story about moving a spider outside rather than killing them.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Love 2


----------



## Haemus (Aug 16, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> The best thing I can hope for is the inevitable comment 'You would be so proud of me'...


I think that's a tell of a closet T hobbyist  those little actions will slowly turn into an interest, its inevitable lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## chanda (Aug 17, 2016)

Spidermolt said:


> When you go to either a zoo or pet store and you just want to see the Ts and nothing else.


...or when you go to the zoo and end up taking pictures of the random spiders in the landscaping instead of the big animals in the exhibits. 

(I just did this last week. Everyone else was looking at the lions and giraffes and stuff, but I was shooting orbweavers and jumping spiders in the bushes - and contemplating popping a couple in my purse.)

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Leonardo the Mage (Aug 17, 2016)

When your family applies 24 hour moratoriums on the words tarantula, spider, theraphosid, and sling. 

(And their synonyms. And their derivatives. And the words in different languages.) 

("No mom, scorpions are different!")

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## chanda (Aug 17, 2016)

BorisTheSpider said:


> You watch _Eight Legged Freaks_ or _Arachnophobia_ and cry at the end because all the spiders are killed .


I was watching Eight Legged Freaks when I went into labor with my older son - after just having spent the afternoon in Pomona at my very first Reptile Show, admiring all the inverts! (This was about 5 or 6 years before I actually got into the hobby - but I thought they were cool long before I started keeping them.)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Misty Day (Aug 17, 2016)

When you shake your head at the misinformation the general public has about spiders and irresponsible owners resulting in articles like this.

Warning- Has some strong language.

http://www.theladbible.com/more/uk-...er-house-understandably-goes-apeshit-20160817

Reactions: Like 1 | Award 1


----------



## BobBarley (Aug 17, 2016)

When you spend 99% of the time on Instagram trying to help a classmate get over her arachnophobia and the other 1% posting invert pics/videos.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 17, 2016)

catching up on this thread made my night, you guys are hilarious. XD

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## chanda (Aug 17, 2016)

When you go to Orientation Day at your kids' school and introduce yourself to the parents of the new students in your son's class - and they say "Oh, so _you're_ the bug lady!"

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3 | Love 1


----------



## Spidermolt (Aug 18, 2016)

chanda said:


> When you go to Orientation Day at your kids' school and introduce yourself to the parents of the new students in your son's class - and they say "Oh, so _you're_ the bug lady!"


that's funny because Ive been jumping back and forth between buildings at my new job and that's what people are starting to say. "so you're the one with a lot of Ts, let me guess 3... 10... 17... 25... wait more!!!!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## chanda (Aug 18, 2016)

Spidermolt said:


> that's funny because Ive been jumping back and forth between buildings at my new job and that's what people are starting to say. "so you're the one with a lot of Ts, let me guess 3... 10... 17... 25... wait more!!!!"


I do bug presentations at the school and also teach summer school bug/spider classes. When I walk through the school, the younger kids (the ones who don't know my name) will wave and yell "Hi, Bug Lady!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Spidermolt (Aug 18, 2016)

chanda said:


> I do bug presentations at the school and also teach summer school bug/spider classes. When I walk through the school, the younger kids (the ones who don't know my name) will wave and yell "Hi, Bug Lady!"


At my last job I was called "hey you! so what are you up too now?" even though I couldn't even remember the number myself half the times.


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Aug 18, 2016)

You feel compelled to talk to every spider you see.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## EulersK (Aug 18, 2016)

JumpingSpiderLady said:


> You feel compelled to talk to every spider you see.


Sometimes, I try to imagine them having accents from their natural locality. A C. darlingi would sound like Mufasa, a B. emilia would sound like Cheech, and any Tapinauchenius would sound like Road Runner.

Reactions: Funny 9 | Love 1


----------



## BobBarley (Aug 18, 2016)

JumpingSpiderLady said:


> You feel compelled to talk to every spider you see.


I was just talking to a super cute jumping spider munching on an inchworm today!  


















I need help.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Aug 18, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> I was just talking to a super cute jumping spider munching on an inchworm today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are great listeners.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## 8Legs8Eyes (Aug 18, 2016)

When you order a package and before it even gets to you you're already fantasizing about what you'll get next.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Otis Driftwood (Aug 18, 2016)

When you see a HUGE jumping spider at home and you verbally warn it to leave, fighting the temptation to make it one of your own.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (Aug 18, 2016)

When you watch lotr, and can't resist giving Shelob a cuddle.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## ratluvr76 (Aug 18, 2016)

when you instantly try to identify specific species of spiders appearing in movies/cartoons/games etc....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 10


----------



## CindyMoon (Aug 18, 2016)

When you have no worries about anyone seeing your browser history because 95% of it will just be about inverts

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Ghost Dragon (Aug 18, 2016)

You start to buy things at the grocery store, not so much because you necessarily like the food, but because the container it comes in would make a great T enclosure.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 9


----------



## Otis Driftwood (Aug 18, 2016)

Talenti gellato....yuummm  @Ghost Dragon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EulersK (Aug 18, 2016)

Ghost Dragon said:


> You start to buy things at the grocery store, not so much because you necessarily like the food, but because the container it comes in would make a great T enclosure.





Otis Driftwood said:


> Talenti gellato....yuummm  @Ghost Dragon


Cheese ball jugs.

'Nuff said.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## 8Legs8Eyes (Aug 18, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Cheese ball jugs.
> 
> 'Nuff said.


Oh good, I haven't been the only one to eat "cheese" powdered styrofoam because of the container...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## 8Legs8Eyes (Aug 18, 2016)

When someone shows you pictures of their little dog or cat and you show them pictures of your spiders, insisting that their grooming or that roach in their fangs is way cuter.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## EulersK (Aug 18, 2016)

8Legs8Eyes said:


> Oh good, I haven't been the only one to eat "cheese" powdered styrofoam because of the container...


Um, excuse you, but those are _delicious_. I only found out about the container because I happened to be eating them while browsing this forum.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Otis Driftwood (Aug 18, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Cheese ball jugs.
> 
> 'Nuff said.


YES the Utz are awesome containers!


----------



## 8Legs8Eyes (Aug 18, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Um, excuse you, but those are _delicious_. I only found out about the container because I happened to be eating them while browsing this forum.


Addictive? Maybe. Good? No.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Moonohol (Aug 18, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Cheese ball jugs.
> 
> 'Nuff said.


Now I want to buy one of those giant teddy bear-shaped jugs of animal crackers to keep a feisty arboreal in... maybe an S. calceatum named Winnie the Pooh?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Love 2


----------



## ratluvr76 (Aug 18, 2016)

Moonohol said:


> Now I want to buy one of those giant teddy bear-shaped jugs of animal crackers to keep a feisty arboreal in... maybe an S. calceatum named Winnie the Pooh?


yeah and instead of a spider you could call it a poo-der...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## magicmed (Aug 19, 2016)

When you have half a day off because you're sick and you make a tarantula out of two dinner rolls and 10 straws....

Simply to amuse yourself and the other nuts on this forum

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3 | Love 1


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Aug 19, 2016)

You never have to wonder what's under your nails.  You know it's coconut fiber. (Or whatever you like to use.)

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## EulersK (Aug 19, 2016)

JumpingSpiderLady said:


> You never have to wonder what's under your nails.  You know it's coconut fiber. (Or whatever you like to use.)


Ever get a piece of that splinter under your fingernail? 

I'll burn for the curses I yelled when that happened to me.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Coconana (Aug 19, 2016)

...when friends and family (_the ones that still want to come over_) have to sleep on the couch because the spare bedroom is occupied.
...when you can't consider renting out your spare bedroom because that is the 'T room'.

_Bonus _--you know you're a hobbyist when your real estate agent thinks that the 'T room' is a room that you plan to drink tea in, no joke!

Reactions: Funny 10 | Award 1


----------



## Tar (Aug 19, 2016)

You know you're a hobbyist when you show your tarantulas to All your friends I mean ALL of them. And they ask you the name and you give them Latin names and they're like whaaat?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## chanda (Aug 19, 2016)

JumpingSpiderLady said:


> You never have to wonder what's under your nails.  You know it's coconut fiber. (Or whatever you like to use.)


...or cricket poop....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## magicmed (Aug 19, 2016)

I faced a dilemma today that I felt needed to be posted in this thread. 

When this hobby eats your other hobbies. 

Example: 

"hmm I could afford a new intake for the car...or...."

*starts browsing T classifieds*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## chanda (Aug 19, 2016)

magicmed said:


> I faced a dilemma today that I felt needed to be posted in this thread.
> 
> When this hobby eats your other hobbies.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you clarified that!
After reading the first two lines, I was picturing one of your Ts getting out and eating a pet hamster or goldfish or something!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Staehilomyces (Aug 19, 2016)

When you shrug off people giving death threats to your pets as part of everyday life.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Love 1


----------



## BobBarley (Aug 19, 2016)

When you're going to talk about your invert collection and all the maintenance, feeding etc. etc. you do in your presidential speech (for my school) as a way to show responsibility...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## 8Legs8Eyes (Aug 20, 2016)

When you google "c elegans" and get mad at google for giving you information about a roundworm. It should know by now that any latin names you type are for tarantulas.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 4


----------



## Vanessa (Aug 20, 2016)

When you spend a considerable amount of time adding all the tarantula scientific names to your browsers dictionary so you can stop getting the annoying red line under words that it considers misspelled.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 4


----------



## Staehilomyces (Aug 20, 2016)

When your house sounds oddly quiet without the chirping of feeder crickets all day long.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## hennibbale (Aug 20, 2016)

Octagon said:


> When all your computer, banking, etc passwords are the names of your tarantulas.


Hey mate! Could you give me your e-mail? And please tell me your Ts' name!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Octagon (Aug 20, 2016)

hennibbale said:


> Hey mate! Could you give me your e-mail? And please tell me your Ts' name!


Sorry, you're out of luck, my friend.  Barely have enough in there for me, haha.


----------



## hennibbale (Aug 20, 2016)

Octagon said:


> Sorry, you're out of luck, my friend.  Barely have enough in there for me, haha.


i are nigerian prince , want give you 14$ milion dolar beccas i ev too many
pls send bank acc info

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8 | Lollipop 1


----------



## bryverine (Aug 20, 2016)

When you go to zoos and your kids aren't impressed anymore because you have a better collection at home.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Funny 3 | Love 3 | Award 2


----------



## MrsHaas (Aug 20, 2016)

^ lol was saying that the other day at Oakland zoo's insect area.

When coworkers freak out about the size of a spider in the office... All I can do is laugh and wonder how they'd react to seeing my AF poecies.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Aug 20, 2016)

You know when you're a hobbyist when youre blood pressure goes up and you feel your face gets hot when someone says "AUSTRALIAN GIANT GOLIATH BIRDEATER!" ITS SO BIG IT CAN CATCH BIRDS IN MID AIR" or something like that. 

Ok sorry.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Octagon (Aug 20, 2016)

hennibbale said:


> i are nigerian prince , want give you 14$ milion dolar beccas i ev too many
> pls send bank acc info


Sure, I'll take it but pls send it in the form of gold bars.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## magicmed (Aug 20, 2016)

hennibbale said:


> i are nigerian prince , want give you 14$ milion dolar beccas i ev too many
> pls send bank acc info


Don't forget! You will need 3500 dollars to release the funds for overseas transfer of the 14 million, they won't let you use money from your country, which is why you need the 3500 usd transfered into a paypal account

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Octagon (Aug 20, 2016)

magicmed said:


> Don't forget! You will need 3500 dollars to release the funds for overseas transfer of the 14 million, they won't let you use money from your country, which is why you need the 3500 usd transfered into a paypal account


OK, I'm hurrying to arrange that right now...NOT.  

On a serious note, I wonder how many unfortunate people have fallen for this type of scam in one form or another.  We actually had someone pretending to be Publishers Clearing House try this on us once.


----------



## magicmed (Aug 20, 2016)

Octagon said:


> OK, I'm hurrying to arrange that right now...NOT.
> 
> On a serious note, I wonder how many unfortunate people have fallen for this type of scam in one form or another.  We actually had someone pretending to be Publishers Clearing House try this on us once.


Sadly more than you think, there was a news broadcast the other day with some guy saying he paid out 51,000 in order to "release" his winnings to him.

Then last year we found out a disabled lady and her disabled daughter that were given a house from habitat for humanity were not actually disabled at all, only found out because the daughter and her online boyfriend killed the mom and jumped state (can't make this crap up)


----------



## Casey K (Aug 20, 2016)

When you would shove your significant other out of bed cuz you'd rather cuddle up with a T!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Haemus (Aug 20, 2016)

Octagon said:


> OK, I'm hurrying to arrange that right now...NOT.
> 
> On a serious note, I wonder how many unfortunate people have fallen for this type of scam in one form or another.  We actually had someone pretending to be Publishers Clearing House try this on us once.


Some punk interrupted a photoshoot at our studio trying to sell his "smart" utility meters. We responded by googling his business on the spot and exposing all the lack of savings and shady work practices. We actually got him saying "No, we cleaned up since then!" lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nephrite (Aug 20, 2016)

You know you're a hobbiest when you visit your Aunt's house, you go around asking for leftover tupperware for T enclosures.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gretsch (Aug 20, 2016)

I can no longer play guitar in my rec room for fear that the vibrations will stress my T's out.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Moonohol (Aug 20, 2016)

Gretsch said:


> I can no longer play guitar in my rec room for fear that the vibrations will stress my T's out.


I remember stressing majorly about this before getting my first T, as I have to keep my tarantulas in the same room I practice in; fortunately, I only play at a very low volume so as not to disturb my neighbors... the spiders don't seem to mind at all!


----------



## chanda (Aug 20, 2016)

When your workout routine involves hiking around the local canyons - usually at night - with a backpack full of plastic containers, rather than hitting the gym or a yoga or spin class like all the other moms at my kids' school.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## chanda (Aug 20, 2016)

Coconana said:


> ...when friends and family (_the ones that still want to come over_) have to sleep on the couch because the spare bedroom is occupied.


On the plus side, when you have family members that you'd really rather _not_ have staying with you, all you have to do is mention that they'll be sharing the guest room with a few dozen tarantulas and scorpions and things. All of a sudden, the Motel 6 or the Holiday Inn start looking a lot more appealing to them!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## chanda (Aug 20, 2016)

bryverine said:


> When you go to zoos and your kids aren't impressed anymore because you have a better collection at home.


Had that happen at the Hidden Jungle last weekend at the San Diego Safari Park.

_"Got that. And that. Yep, got one of those, too. And a couple of those..."_

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BobBarley (Aug 20, 2016)

Gretsch said:


> I can no longer play guitar in my rec room for fear that the vibrations will stress my T's out.


I've been playing piano pretty loudly (set at half volume) for the past 3-4 years and I first got into t's 3-4 years ago.  Never had a problem and the t's are about 10ish feet from the piano.


----------



## Staehilomyces (Aug 21, 2016)

When you can get the scariest Halloween house without spending a cent on decorations (I don't celebrate Halloween anyway but I imagine that would be the case).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alana (Aug 21, 2016)

When a friend finds out that you keep tarantulas, and asks if you have (insert common name) and you genuinely don't know because you only know the Latin names.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 1


----------



## magicmed (Aug 21, 2016)

You find slings adorable...but humanlings gross...yuck

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Aug 21, 2016)

magicmed said:


> You find slings adorable...but humanlings gross...yuck


lol humanlings

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Octagon (Aug 21, 2016)

Haemus said:


> Some punk interrupted a photoshoot at our studio trying to sell his "smart" utility meters. We responded by googling his business on the spot and exposing all the lack of savings and shady work practices. We actually got him saying "No, we cleaned up since then!" lol


And then I bet he thought he still had a chance to sell you one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EulersK (Aug 21, 2016)

magicmed said:


> You find slings adorable...but humanlings gross...yuck


Let's break this down. 

Spiderlings:
-Hunt for their own food
-Create their own burrows
-Grow like a weed
-Float on water
-Run like the wind

Humanlings:
-Will literally starve to death before feeding themselves
-Manage to suffocate in a crib you provided
-Take two decades to reach maturity 
-Sink like a damn brick
-Faceplant if they even attempt to walk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## magicmed (Aug 21, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Let's break this down.
> 
> Spiderlings:
> -Hunt for their own food
> ...


You get it!


----------



## Trenor (Aug 21, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Let's break this down.
> 
> Spiderlings:
> -Hunt for their own food
> ...


Yet humans still beat out tarantulas (and everything else) for the top spot on the planet.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 21, 2016)

hennibbale said:


> i are nigerian prince , want give you 14$ milion dolar beccas i ev too many
> pls send bank acc info


Ah ah ah questa mi ha fatto scassare 
Qui c'erano quelli che si spacciavano per nipoti di Mobuto (muahahahahah) o Principi del Ruanda ecc e andavano in giro a cercare gonzi da spennare, ma io dico, come si fa a farsi fregare cosi? :-s


----------



## sdsnybny (Aug 21, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Let's break this down.
> 
> Spiderlings:
> -Hunt for their own food
> ...



You missed a few important factors!!

Spiderlings:
*-Clear chalky odorless excrement*
*-Neat tidy food bolus*
*Humanlings:*
*-Wears leftover uneaten meals
-Excrement is shall we say, off the scale in terms of olfactory
*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## REEFSPIDER (Aug 21, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Man, you all would love to work under me. I have no problems giving days off for that! One of my employees breeds snakes on the side, and he pulls this all the time. No skin off my nose - just don't call in sick, be honest!


You must be the best boss to work for! My last boss Asked Me: why don't I like him? I told him a very straightforward and honest response that held a lot of truth. And I was wrongfully fired on the spot.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EulersK (Aug 21, 2016)

REEFSPIDER said:


> You must be the best boss to work for! My last boss Asked Me: why don't I like him? I told him a very straightforward and honest response that held a lot of truth. And I was wrongfully fired on the spot.


Yeah, see, a manager shouldn't put anyone in that position. There's no right answer there. I try and be fair, I understand that work doesn't have to be miserable. So long as you work for me, I'll work for you. 

I do have a personal vendetta with Pokémon Go, though. I've fired two people for that nonsense, and released more of their Pokémon than I can count.

Reactions: Like 3 | Award 1


----------



## magicmed (Aug 21, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Yeah, see, a manager shouldn't put anyone in that position. There's no right answer there. I try and be fair, I understand that work doesn't have to be miserable. So long as you work for me, I'll work for you.
> 
> I do have a personal vendetta with Pokémon Go, though. I've fired two people for that nonsense, and released more of their Pokémon than I can count.


You monster!

Seriously though can't blame ya, shouldn't be on the phone at work.

Are you hiring servers by chance?


----------



## EulersK (Aug 21, 2016)

magicmed said:


> Are you hiring servers by chance?


I'm hiring someone who doesn't play Pokémon at work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## magicmed (Aug 21, 2016)

EulersK said:


> I'm hiring someone who doesn't play Pokémon at work.


I don't have to take my clothes off...right?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## EulersK (Aug 21, 2016)

magicmed said:


> I don't have to take my clothes off...right?


Wrong. 

I'm in Vegas, remember? Get with it.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## magicmed (Aug 21, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Wrong.
> 
> I'm in Vegas, remember? Get with it.


Jeeze Why does this keep happening?


----------



## EulersK (Aug 21, 2016)

magicmed said:


> Jeeze Why does this keep happening?


Simple: Stop answering Craigslist ads referring to a "casting couch"

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## magicmed (Aug 21, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Simple: Stop answering Craigslist ads referring to a "casting couch"


Hey you're the one that posted the add!


Did I get the part though?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## EulersK (Aug 21, 2016)

magicmed said:


> Hey you're the one that posted the add!
> 
> 
> Did I get the part though?


No, Gas Station Mitch performed better, he got it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## magicmed (Aug 21, 2016)

EulersK said:


> No, Gas Station Mitch performed better, he got it.


Man that guys everywhere, I understand, he does good work.


----------



## hennibbale (Aug 22, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Ah ah ah questa mi ha fatto scassare
> Qui c'erano quelli che si spacciavano per nipoti di Mobuto (muahahahahah) o Principi del Ruanda ecc e andavano in giro a cercare gonzi da spennare, ma io dico, come si fa a farsi fregare cosi? :-s


Senti, sono le 6:30 e sono stato relativamente male tutta la notte; non ho dormito.

Sto così a sbalzo con la testa (ci ho messo 2 minuti a pesnare alla parola ed è uscito "a sbalzo") che capisco quelli che si fanno fregare così.

Non ci sto...


----------



## JAFUENTES (Aug 22, 2016)

Kymura said:


> You know your a hobbyist when you lose sleep because one is molting or doesn't look 'quite' right.


Same!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JAFUENTES (Aug 22, 2016)

You know your a hobbyist when a girlfriend tells you after a week it's her or the tarantula's and your single the next day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## hennibbale (Aug 22, 2016)

JAFUENTES said:


> You know your a hobbyist when a girlfriend tells you after a week it's her or the tarantula's and your single the next day.


Yeah but what if one chooses the other thing? What happens to the tarantuala? Do you sell it? Do you kill it?


----------



## JAFUENTES (Aug 22, 2016)

hennibbale said:


> Yeah but what if one chooses the other thing? What happens to the tarantuala? Do you sell it? Do you kill it?


Sell to get the ring if you care that much.  In my case it was only after a week and I was like nope.  Take me for all my imperfect or bye felisha.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 22, 2016)

hennibbale said:


> Yeah but what if one chooses the other thing? What happens to the tarantuala? Do you sell it? Do you kill it?


Nah. Non si uccide nessuno. Ti capita come è capitato a me in più di una occasione. La tizia minaccia lo 'sciopero delle gambe', il suo ragazzo/compagno/marito va in panico... entro io, e mi pappo le sue T's gratis 

Ne ho avute + o - una mezza dozzina in questo modo, alcune abbastanza care, come una femmina di _Megaphobema robustum_. E ti ringraziano pure (le 'Ladies', intendo) eh eh :-s


----------



## hennibbale (Aug 22, 2016)

JAFUENTES said:


> Sell to get the ring if you care that much.  In my case it was only after a week and I was like nope.  Take me for all my imperfect or bye felisha.


How is the person supposed to be in love with you if they don't like something.


----------



## Haemus (Aug 22, 2016)

JAFUENTES said:


> You know your a hobbyist when a girlfriend tells you after a week it's her or the tarantula's and your single the next day.


you sir are my hero

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hennibbale (Aug 22, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> La tizia minaccia lo 'sciopero delle gambe', il suo ragazzo/compagno/marito va in panico.../QUOTE]
> 
> Purtroppo il secondo cervello spesso prevale.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JAFUENTES (Aug 22, 2016)

hennibbale said:


> How is the person supposed to be in love with you if they don't like something.


Don't know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 14pokies (Aug 22, 2016)

You know your a hobbyist when you spend hours watching your Tarantulas doing nothing..

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## bryverine (Aug 22, 2016)

hennibbale said:


> How is the person supposed to be in love with you if they don't like something.


Love is about compromise.

My wife hates spiders/scorpions more than any creature on earth, but she likes vacations... compromise.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## hennibbale (Aug 22, 2016)

bryverine said:


> Love is about compromise.
> 
> My wife hates spiders/scorpions more than any creature on earth, but she likes vacations... compromise.


I didn't put that really well, but yeah, this is the point.


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Aug 22, 2016)

bryverine said:


> Love is about compromise.


Yes!


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Aug 22, 2016)

Accepting each other's differences despite what you think or believe is a big part of it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hennibbale (Aug 22, 2016)

I really shouldn't post without getting 8 hours of sleep.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Aug 22, 2016)

When your six year daughter, upon seeing a spider in the house, does not scream and run but instead gets closer and says, "Aww!  A cute, little spider!  It's so _cute!_"

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## magicmed (Aug 22, 2016)

When your breaks at work/ class consist of jumping on the forum to see what's new...like right now

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Aug 22, 2016)

When your kid looks in the H. mac cage and says "Daddy, I wanna take it out" and your evening is spent looking for child proof locks...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## truecreature (Aug 22, 2016)

Your walk-in closet is full of spider cages and not a single bit of clothing or storage

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Kymura (Aug 22, 2016)

raisinjelly said:


> Your walk-in closet is full of spider cages and not a single bit of clothing or storage


Hey! It's rude to dig around in my closet!

When you get up unable to sleep because you have a spider molting and want to be sure it's OK.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JAFUENTES (Aug 23, 2016)

You know your a hobbyist when you would chose your dream collection over your dream job.


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Aug 23, 2016)

When you imagine a world based on T economy. 

"I'll buy that antique off you for 10 LP and an H. mac"

"That's too low. If you throw in a GBB MM, you got yourself a deal. Got a female at home and I have to pay the bills, you know"?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Creative 2


----------



## 8Legs8Eyes (Aug 24, 2016)

When you own a pair of scissors dedicated to tasks such as trimming silk leaf vines or cutting mealworms into smaller pieces.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## JAFUENTES (Aug 24, 2016)

You know your a hobbyist when you would rather watch a Tarantula feeding video than the Olympics.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## ratluvr76 (Aug 24, 2016)

JAFUENTES said:


> You know your a hobbyist when you would rather watch a Tarantula feeding video than the Olympics.


well.. if it's the summer Olympics then that doesn't say much for being a hobbyist because of wanting to do that more than watching tarantula feeding videos... if that were the case then I guess I'm also a "watching paint dry" hobbyist. Or a "watching grass grow" hobbyist.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Aug 24, 2016)

When you are busy in the spiderroom, singing, and your four year old comes in and whispers 'hush mommy, you're going to wake up Mr. Skinnylegs' 
(I've tought her to be calm and quiet when entering the spiderroom)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Love 3


----------



## Alana (Aug 24, 2016)

When you try to work out a super budget meal plan so that you can afford the AF A. minatrix female that you just spotted for sale AND have enough food for the family for the next week. It's not working at the moment. Food for the kids is winning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## magicmed (Aug 24, 2016)

Alana said:


> When you try to work out a super budget meal plan so that you can afford the AF A. minatrix female that you just spotted for sale AND have enough food for the family for the next week. It's not working at the moment. Food for the kids is winning.


When you see the person Who bought the AF A. Minatrix that you had your eye on!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alana (Aug 24, 2016)

magicmed said:


> When you see the person Who bought the AF A. Minatrix that you had your eye on!!!


Nooooo! The worst thing is, I'll have £3000 spending money in 3 weeks. I can pretty much guarantee there'll be nothing interesting for sale by then, so I'll have to try and save the money. Hahaha. Never going to happen!


----------



## magicmed (Aug 24, 2016)

Alana said:


> Nooooo! The worst thing is, I'll have £3000 spending money in 3 weeks. I can pretty much guarantee there'll be nothing interesting for sale by then, so I'll have to try and save the money. Hahaha. Never going to happen!


Haha I'm in a similar situation, luckily I found a wonderful seller that not only agreed to hold them, but offered to hold 3 AF for me for a few weeks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Aug 24, 2016)

Alana said:


> When you try to work out a super budget meal plan so that you can afford the AF A. minatrix female that you just spotted for sale AND have enough food for the family for the next week. It's not working at the moment. Food for the kids is winning.


Relatable!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alana (Aug 24, 2016)

magicmed said:


> Haha I'm in a similar situation, luckily I found a wonderful seller that not only agreed to hold them, but offered to hold 3 AF for me for a few weeks


They say on the website that they won't hold stock, but I'm going to email them and see what they say. Doesn't hurt to try


----------



## magicmed (Aug 24, 2016)

Alana said:


> They say on the website that they won't hold stock, but I'm going to email them and see what they say. Doesn't hurt to try


You can always check the classifieds here, there's a lot of US sellers but Im fairly certain we have a few uk breeders that post


----------



## Alana (Aug 24, 2016)

I will do. I wasn't supposed to be buying any more at the moment though haha!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blue Jaye (Aug 24, 2016)

When you read through this thread and realize you've found your tribe. And when you've been sitting in the dark for several hours watching and listening to what's going on in your tarantula room and it's getting close to 5am. I've been laughing so hard reading this thread. We are all same, same but different lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Love 6


----------



## EulersK (Aug 24, 2016)

Blue Jaye said:


> When you read through this thread and realize you've found your tribe.


Boom, love it!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## magicmed (Aug 24, 2016)

Blue Jaye said:


> When you read through this thread and realize you've found your tribe. And when you've been sitting in the dark for several hours watching and listening to what's going on in your tarantula room and it's getting close to 5am. I've been laughing so hard reading this thread. We are all same, same but different lol


*brood

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ledzeppelin (Aug 24, 2016)

when you check on T's everytime you go to pee during the night >_<

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Kymura (Aug 24, 2016)

Food for thought...
I'm not sure if we are all just obsessive addicts or a bunch of amazing caring folks. Seems like I can relate to most of these..
Perhaps we are all obsessive amazing T addicts...

Reactions: Agree 5 | Love 1


----------



## magicmed (Aug 24, 2016)

Kymura said:


> Food for thought...
> I'm not sure if we are all just obsessive addicts or a bunch of amazing caring folks. Seems like I can relate to most of these..
> Perhaps we are all obsessive amazing T addicts...


It takes a special type

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## 8Legs8Eyes (Aug 25, 2016)

When you are ready to leave work but are stuck on the phone with the company's helpdesk due to a server issue they've never seen and you wish you had a medically significant tarantula on the loose you had to catch instead because that would be less frustrating.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Aug 25, 2016)

When your favorite most clicked bookmarks besides AB are;
http://kenthebugguy.com/
http://www.petcenterusa.net/
http://www.swiftinverts.com/
http://www.freewebs.com/heartlandinvertebrates/
http://arachnoiden.com/
https://fearnottarantulas.com/
http://www.pinchersandpokies.com/
http://www.arachnoden.com/
http://www.reptilesandexotic.com/home
http://www.petparadiseva.net/default.asp
http://tarantulaspiders.com/Home_Page.php
http://inlandseaexotics.com/
http://naturesexquisitecreatures.com/
http://stampstarantulas.com/

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Aug 25, 2016)

When you get an angry OBT screensaver as protection on your device

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## 8Legs8Eyes (Aug 25, 2016)

When you have errands to run but somehow reading through posts on Arachnoboards seems more important.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Aug 25, 2016)

When you have a dangerous situation in the house (fire, gas leak, etc.), you pull out a catch cup and tongs as a first response...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## EulersK (Aug 25, 2016)

When you have run late to class and work because JUST ONE MORE THREAD, I SWEAR!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## magicmed (Aug 25, 2016)

EulersK said:


> When you have run late to class and work because JUST ONE MORE THREAD, I SWEAR!


Haha! Today for me! I was a couple mins late to religions because I had to sit in my car and respond to a thread!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haksilence (Aug 25, 2016)

When you forgot to feed yourself because you spent 3 hours feeding your octopedral friends

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## antinous (Aug 25, 2016)

When you spend an entire lecture looking at a tarantula that's for sale thinking 'Wow, that's a low price!'.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous (Aug 26, 2016)

When you run to the local store before class because you heard there's a sale on food containers...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Aug 26, 2016)

...When you're sitting in the main office at school browsing AB instead of catching up on your reading that is almost a week late. Yes that is happening now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Bread (Aug 26, 2016)

You get excited about new shelving being delivered!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Aug 27, 2016)

My husband and I just got a gift vacuum from his parents.  (They are so sweet). It has a clear, acrylic canister and we both thought to ourselves, "this could be divided into two very nice arboreal enclosures."
We decided to keep it as a desperately needed vacuum.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rocky (Aug 28, 2016)

When you replace all your lighting fixtures in your room to red low light even though you can't see crap with them on just so you don't disturb your ts or dubia colony or your girls leos... "hey babe where's my.... crap my toes!!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## antinous (Aug 29, 2016)

When you give a speech about tarantulas at a club meeting and someone asks to hold one of them and all you do is glare at them...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Estein (Aug 29, 2016)

When a ten year old plays you in a camp skit and characterizes you with the line "Almost all spiders are venomous, but you should learn about them and not be afraid of them." Made my day

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Stugy (Aug 29, 2016)

When you have to identify and tell your teachers or fellow students that a certain spider cannot kill you. -.-
When you can name more species of invertebrate than a person can name common names.
When you start frantically looking for things you never use to sell so you can get that spider you've been wanting.
When nobody bothers talking to you because they know what the conversation will eventually end up in. (My problem )

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Matabuey (Aug 30, 2016)

When you finish a box of Ferrero Rocher, and immediately thing it would be a good enclosure for slings. 

https://imgur.com/a/WbMiH

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## AlbatrossWarrior (Aug 30, 2016)

When 10 gigabytes of your 11 gigabyte phone is tarantula pictures.. >:I

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Napier19 (Aug 30, 2016)

Steelo01210 said:


> Your house temp is dictated by what your tarantulas find comfortable.


Haha its miserably hot in your bedroom but the Ts are at optimal temps so your comforted

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## antinous (Aug 30, 2016)

When you try to drag your classmates in the hobby since you don't want to be the only one wasting spending a lot of money on inverts...

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## antinous (Aug 30, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> When you try to drag your classmates in the hobby since you don't want to be the only one wasting spending a lot of money on inverts...


And to also save money on shipping...halfsies.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## AlbatrossWarrior (Aug 30, 2016)

When you're forcing yourself to eat this half a gallon of dry roasted peanuts because the container is perfect for an arboreal juvie

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Haemus (Aug 30, 2016)

AlbatrossWarrior said:


> When you're forcing yourself to eat this half a gallon of dry roasted peanuts because the container is perfect for an arboreal juvie


I do something similar: chugging a bottle of water just to get the cap

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## AlbatrossWarrior (Aug 30, 2016)

Haemus said:


> I do something similar: chugging a bottle of water just to get the cap


Bonus to keeping inverts = Forcing you to be healthier!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sdsnybny (Aug 30, 2016)

AlbatrossWarrior said:


> When you're forcing yourself to eat this half a gallon of dry roasted peanuts because the container is perfect for an arboreal juvie


Have a blender make peanut butter

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## REEFSPIDER (Aug 30, 2016)

When your girlfriend has to ask you multiple times if your going to quit looking at the spiders and come to bed, you reply yes and then continue looking at the spiders for another hour.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Napier19 (Aug 30, 2016)

AlbatrossWarrior said:


> When you're forcing yourself to eat this half a gallon of dry roasted peanuts because the container is perfect for an arboreal juvie


Haha bought a jar of snack mix at bass pro today ONLY because it will make a great T enclosure!!!



Haemus said:


> I do something similar: chugging a bottle of water just to get the cap


Done this today as well!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AlbatrossWarrior (Aug 30, 2016)

When you talk about perfect spider containers so much that YOUR MOM starts seeing possible cages in containers at her workplace!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Leonardo the Mage (Sep 1, 2016)

When you can more easily spell the latin names of Tarantulas then many words in english.

_Yes, english is my first language, but latin is my native tongue!_

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antinous (Sep 1, 2016)

When your friends/professors find spiders in their room/on campus and call you...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## magicmed (Sep 1, 2016)

When you're of a forum about tarantulas at 1am... 

*looks at clock*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Sep 2, 2016)

When you spend your lunch periods on AB instead of having a social life

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Sep 2, 2016)

When you start out saving up for a new camera lens only to decide you cannot pass up the opportunity for a MM. The lens will have to wait, our Avic needs some lovin'.


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Sep 2, 2016)

Late at night , when nobody's at home , you slip on a homemade tarantula costume and then slink around the house looking for giant crickets and dubia .

Reactions: Funny 5 | Love 2


----------



## antinous (Sep 2, 2016)

When you spazz and accidentally say 'Holy...., that's a low price!' while looking at dealers listings in class...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## antinous (Sep 2, 2016)

Life Pro Tip: Don't go whisper about tarantula pricing in class as the TA might think you're selling/dealing drugs.....technically they are kind of like drugs though (addiction wise)....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Sep 2, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> Life Pro Tip: Don't go whisper about tarantula pricing in class as the TA might think you're selling/dealing drugs.....technically they are kind of like drugs though (addiction wise)....


TA ??


----------



## antinous (Sep 2, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> TA ??


Teaching assistant, usually grad/doctoral students who are in charge of the lab section of classes (professors are usually in charge of the lectures).


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Sep 2, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> Teaching assistant, usually grad/doctoral students who are in charge of the lab section of classes (professors are usually in charge of the lectures).


Ohh ok, Still in highschool, we don't have those yet. But we do have teaching interns I guess that's kinda the same thing.


----------



## Trenor (Sep 2, 2016)

If some of these are requirements then I might not be a hobbyist and you guys are making me a little worried.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## magicmed (Sep 2, 2016)

If you're participating in the Great feeder war of 2016.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (Sep 2, 2016)

When you get a detention for telling your science teacher to stop using common names

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Love 1


----------



## Matttoadman (Sep 2, 2016)

When the Lowe's employees (in front of the magnets, hinges, plexiglass ) ask,"can I help you?" And you say,"yes I need a ......nah just looking"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (Sep 3, 2016)

When your school fundraiser is selling spiders (the drink) and you rush to the stall with a couple of enclosures handy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## magicmed (Sep 3, 2016)

Matttoadman said:


> When the Lowe's employees (in front of the magnets, hinges, plexiglass ) ask,"can I help you?" And you say,"yes I need a ......nah just looking"


Funny, looking for magnets at ace the other day a lady asked if I was finding everything, I asked if this was all the magnets they had and she said "yeah I thought we had a big selection"


Well, not for tarantulas, lady 


Well there's another one for the thread, when you question the quality and integrity of magnets at a hardware store....


----------

